# stingray pleco?



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

yesterday i bought one at my lfs bc it was a cute little interesting fish and i was looking for a pleco anyway. so i asked the clerk about it and it said that he wont get gimongus like other plecos and that it will do a good job on cleaning up my alegy (which i have a lot of). i went to look up my own info on the pc when i got home but found nothing. can any one tell me what i got.
thx


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if i am not mistaken....you did not buy a pleco...it may be a hillstream loach...for some reason folks always want to change the common names of fish..most hillstream loaches come from china...like cooler water with a good current........

does it look like any of these fish............................

http://images.google.com/images?q=h...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Is this your fish? http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/asian-loaches/stingray-pleco/100153.asp

That is what I get when I search stingray pleoc, but of course that really is a hillstream loach. 

Powerhead


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what idiots...hillstream loaches are not even related to plecos outside of them both being fish..


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

yes all these links led to the fish i bought thx
and in there defense it does look like a pleco


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no defense guy... i may look like a nice guy.... but i am not..


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

lol my local fish shop calls them butterfly plecs, wow , how dumb can fish dealers get ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here is another little tidbit about hillstream loaches..
last year i had gotten a few because i thought they were interesting and i had never kept them before...i did a bit of research on them and figured i could provide proper care.... what i didn't find was that they will kill and eat small bottom feeding fish..
i put them in a tank of baby bushynose plecos about 1 inch long...a few weeks later i was checking how many pleco fry i had that i could ship to a friend...i knew the spawn was about 75 ; but when i looked in the tank there were less than half that many..i started wondering how i could lose that many...
so i was sitting there watching the tank when one of the loaches swoops down from the side of the tank and lands on top of a pleco..shortly after the baby was gone..i pulled the loaches and put them in another tank until i could get rid of them..
i will never own another..


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

so ur saying that they will eat any fish smaller than an inch like my bumbble bee gobys and my male endlers


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they may not bother the endlers because they occupy the upper areas... but ; yes they may go after the gobies....


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i had many hillstream loaches and never had problems with my other fish


----------

